# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cà phê ID - nốt lặng giữa Sài thành

## hangnt

*Chỉ cách chợ Bến Thành một bức vách, một con đường nhỏ nhưng ID mang lại sự thư giãn trong hương sả thoang thoảng, trong tiếng chim ríu rít và lá me xào xạc.*


Toạ lạc ngay trung tâm của Q.1, sát cạnh chợ Bến Thành nhưng trái với cái sầm uất, tấp nập bên ngoài, ID yên tĩnh, trầm buồn với thiết kế gothic, hoạ tiết nâu nâu trầm, ánh sáng dìu dịu, tiếng nhạc mở vừa đủ nghe, chiếc máy đánh chữ cổ, radio từ những thập niên lâu lắm, hương thơm nhẹ của tinh dầu sả, tiếng lá me xào xạc, hoa tươi trên bàn, mùi gỗ mộc... gợi lên một Sài Thành xưa trầm buồn, nhẹ nhàng và thi vị như ru bạn vào giấc ngủ không mộng mị trong cái nắng chói chang của hòn ngọc viễn đông, hay ít nhất cũng tạm thời đẩy lùi những vướng bận, những khúc mắc trong cuộc sống.

ID cũng khiến bạn ngạc nhiên với khả năng sáng tạo của chủ nhân với những chiếc bàn được tạo thành từ một miếng gỗ sần sùi thô ráp, kết đôi với những chiếc ghế sofa theo xu hướng color bock, cá tính, sang trọng, hay là những chiếc đèn dầu được thiết kế lạ mắt, khung cửa sổ xinh xắn, khúc biến tấu lạ của những chiếc đĩa cũ... Chị Giao chủ quán hồ hởi nói về những vật dụng của quán: “Có rất nhiều người hỏi mua nhưng nhóm chị không bán riêng rẽ từng món mà chỉ nhận thiết kế cho cả không gian”.

Ban ngày như thế, còn ban đêm, ngoài không gian bên trong, ID cũng khéo léo bố trí cho những cặp đôi hay đôi bạn thích sự riêng tư ở góc ngồi ngoài lan can với bàn vuông, ghế cao và những tán lá me xào xạc. Góc ngồi ấy đủ tách biệt và duyên dáng với những chiếc lá me rơi nhẹ theo những cơn gió nhưng cũng đủ để phá vỡ khoảng cách giữa hai người với dòng xe trên Đường Lý Tự Trọng hay Thủ Khoa Huân.














Thực đơn của quán cũng đáng để bạn lướt qua và "xao xuyến" bởi sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa đậu nành và trà xanh Nhật ngọt êm, thơm nhẹ cùng cái hậu vị đắng lẫn trong vị ngọt. Hay ly martini được pha chế khéo đến mức nếu không có cái cay nhẹ vương đầu lưỡi, bạn sẽ ngỡ rằng mình đang thưởng thức khúc biến tấu lạ của nước cốt chanh, vỏ chanh và hương thì là. Nếu đói bụng, bạn có thể thử qua những món fast food như chả giò chiên, khoai tây chiên... Nếu muốn thanh nhiệt, giải độc cho da, món salad là lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Còn thích món nước món bún bò đúng chất hay mì Quảng đậm đà đủ sức giúp bạn vượt qua cơn đói. Đặc biệt, bạn có thể làm phong phú thực đơn với hơn 30 món ăn nhanh nóng hổi, thơm lừng của quán fastfood ở tầng trệt (cùng một chủ).

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê I. D, 34D Thủ Khoa Huân, Q.1, TP.HCM._
>>* Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe ID*

Theo Infonet
_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon_

----------


## Amp21

quán cafe này đẹp thật
đúng phong cách cổ xưa đến chụp hình thì tuyệt  :dance:

----------


## lunas2

độc đáo .................

----------


## pigcute

Chà không gian ấn tượng thật

----------


## mihio

phong cách ấn tượng thật

----------


## dongdat

không gian ấm cũng ghê

----------


## Nobody

Không gian cổ điển và ấm cúng quá! Hi vọng có ngày sẽ ghé quán!

----------

